# Allen Bradley PLC's



## bigdan1 (Jun 16, 2013)

Hoping someone with more well rounded experiences with Allen Bradley PLC's chimes in on this. I have experience with Micrologix 500 and 1000 PLC's, but no experience with the PLC 5 platform. I am applying to a job where there will be almost exclusively PLC 5's. What can I expect to be different?


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

bigdan1 said:


> Hoping someone with more well rounded experiences with Allen Bradley PLC's chimes in on this. I have experience with Micrologix 500 and 1000 PLC's, but no experience with the PLC 5 platform. I am applying to a job where there will be almost exclusively PLC 5's. What can I expect to be different?


Good luck on the new job....:thumbsup:


----------



## mikey383 (May 21, 2012)

They're very similar. The layout of RSLogix5 and RSLogix500 is nearly identical. 

A few of the differences I've noticed:

The I/O is different. PLC5 is in octal (0-7, 10-17 instead of 0-15). 

PLC5 also uses Block Transfers to an integer file for analog signals. 

We have several PLC5 processors in our facility still, and some systems that have been upgraded to ControlLogix but still have the PLC5 remote I/O racks. 

There are a lot more similarities between PLC5 and SLC500/MicroLogix than there are between either one to ControlLogix.


----------



## bigdan1 (Jun 16, 2013)

Mikey,

Thanks that makes me feel a lot more comfortable with my responsibilities. I have a bunch of control work in my pocket but it is more geared toward energy management and security than industrial processes. Anything to note there? Again the help is appreciated!

Dan


----------



## mikey383 (May 21, 2012)

Without knowing exactly what you're getting into, you could be dealing with a lot of analog devices (level, pressure, temperature transmitters, flowmeters, conductivity meters, flow control valves, etc.). There could also be any variety or combination of the "bus" type systems (Modbus, Fieldbus, Profibus, ASIbus). 

Aside from that, learn the process or processes. It's a lot easier to troubleshoot a device or program a system if you understand exactly how that process is supposed to work. 

Just don't let it overwhelm you, and if there's a system you're unfamiliar with, buddy up with someone who understands that system and is willing to teach you.


----------



## bigdan1 (Jun 16, 2013)

I am familiar with Profibus and analog signals. I have done a pile of 0-10v and 4-20mA stuff. This would be a large brewery.


----------



## mikey383 (May 21, 2012)

Then you'll most likely be dealing with all the devices I mentioned above, possibly more. 

I would suggest going through the 1771-IFE analog input module manual and familiarizing yourself with how the Block Transfer Write/Read works on these modules. 

http://literature.rockwellautomation.com/idc/groups/literature/documents/in/1771-in045_-en-p.pdf


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

Like mike said, the two systems are very similar. I would say if you have a good grasp of networking plcs and data transfer between processors you will be able to figure it all out easily. If you run into controllogix it is different.....


----------

